# Gaggia Classic - Worth fixing?



## tomatoe (Jan 26, 2015)

Evening All,

I shall try and keep this brief and to the point - been lurking for a while and now have a question I'd appreciate advice on.

I've seen a Classic for £40. It does however have a few issues (copied below). The machine is apparently making ok coffee, just needs some TLC.


The steam wand drips (could be solved by a descale and/or adjusting the valve)

The waste pipe seems to be backed up - I'm not sure what the source of this is - might try a backflush again later today.

The shower screen screw is rounded off - you would either need to get it out with an extracting drill bit, or cut the bolt off with a Dremel and use pliers to undo the screw. I actually have a spare screw somewhere - and also a replacement gasket which you are welcome to.


From my understanding these issues could be fixed by a beginner with some time and effort - would most agree?

Having just taken out my first mortgage I'm after something to have a little fun on at the weekends and not break the bank!

Any feedback much appreciated

John


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Buy it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Steam wand might need replaced - £30ish - they're easily damaged by over tightening which is a common cause of drips


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Steam wand might need replaced - £30ish - they're easily damaged by over tightening which is a common cause of drips


I think you mean steam valve?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yep


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

StuartS said:


> I think you mean steam valve?


I replaced mine about a year ago and it cost about £50-ish, wasn't a brass one though, might have been gunmetal.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Seems fairly minor stuff to fix. For £40 sounds like a bargain. You can buy screw extractor bits from tool station for £3 , I bought some recently and removed an old screw in no time at all.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would be a little cautious, how old is it? It would appear it has not been looked after that well. How do you know the boiler isn't full of crud.... For 40 quid you could get a bargain, or you could end up spending 100 quid upwards get it back to a decent condition.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Or split it out for parts and sell on eBay?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

First off congratulations in taking out a mortgage:good:

I personally wouldn't buy it.

Just the cost of the machine plus the steam valve and your already up to £70-£90 outlay and still have more unknown problems and expense ahead. Bare in mind it's coming from someone who rounds off screw heads like an amateur.

I reckon you can pick up a more expensive (initially) second hand one that's been better cared for and would be a better use of your funds.

It's a gamble really, one I wouldn't take.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

If you decide that you don't want it please PM me the details and i'll take a gander.

Thanks


----------



## tomatoe (Jan 26, 2015)

Evening All,

A slightly belated reply to say thank you all for your comments and advice. Damn helpful forum for my first post.

Ended up passing on the classic. Decided to save my pennies a little while longer. Will need to find a space in the new kitchen for the grinder first....

MartinB - The seller already has a 2nd buyer lined up but will let you know if anything changes.

Thanks all


----------

